# Kurt Angle Arrested for Beating Girlfriend and Possessing HGH



## shane90 (Aug 18, 2009)

Former WWE and Currently TNA Wrestler Kurt Angel, also Olympic gold
Medalist, was arrested on Saturday morning in a Robinson Township strip
mall parking lot.

According to police, a few days ago there was an altercation between
Kurt and his live in girlfriend Trenesha Biggers, who wrestles under
the name Rhaka Khan.

Read more about this topic from here: Hormone Health Blog


----------



## niko (Aug 18, 2009)

shane90 said:


> Former WWE and Currently TNA Wrestler Kurt Angel, also Olympic gold
> Medalist, was arrested on Saturday morning in a Robinson Township strip
> mall parking lot.
> 
> ...



What are you selling?


----------



## shane90 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Hormone Replacement Therapy*

We provide consultancy about Hormone Replacement Therapy and hormone therapy


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 18, 2009)

shane90 said:


> Former WWE and Currently TNA Wrestler Kurt Angel, also Olympic gold
> Medalist, was arrested on Saturday morning in a Robinson Township strip
> mall parking lot.
> 
> ...



Wonder whatever came of this story with ANGLE? It's been a few months now.


----------

